# Proper way to measure string / cable length?



## HuntWhenever (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm looking at getting a new set of strings and cables for my bow. I've seen a bow re-strung a couple times, and I think I'd like to try this one on my own at home. 

My question:
When you twist the string and cables to length, what method do you use to measure proper length. 
A).







or B).








Also, since this is a cam 1/2 setup...is there anything special I need to do with the buss yoke?

Thanx


----------



## adrian5800 (Oct 18, 2009)

B (to the outside of the 1/4" posts)
100 lbs of tension



Ades


----------



## HuntWhenever (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you :thumb:


----------



## HuntWhenever (Jan 4, 2010)

With the buss cable yoke...should both ends be equal? Or biased to one side slightly?


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

HuntWhenever said:


> With the buss cable yoke...should both ends be equal? Or biased to one side slightly?


Equal to start off then install & look at cam lean etc


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

adrian5800 said:


> B (to the outside of the 1/4" posts)
> 100 lbs of tension
> 
> 
> ...


You are correct but the diagram is not. It shows measuring to the outside of the string rather than the posts, just some clarification.


----------



## Boogels (Jan 4, 2008)

I measure it to the outsides of the posts. It works for me on my Hoyts.

I only measure the string and controll cable and then time the cams with the bus cable. Then you can fiddle with the yoke to minimize cam lean and set the timing again with the buss cable

The string I measure with a peep installed.

When everything measured you then start to play with cam rotation on the controll 1/2 a turn at a time if possable. I usually do two turns in total to the one side then 2 turns in total to the other side. Time each controll setting with the buss cable.

Shoot your bow 20 or so shots after every setting to settle the cables and then see what you get by maybe shoot it through paper and analize the results.

You will soon arrive at a smooth shooting super quiet and accurite bow.

Involve some winding of the string up and down if you are not satisfied with the results of involving the cables only and with every turn in the string repeat the above steps with the cables.

After a couple of hundred shots you may want to take of the string and controll and measure them again for possable string stretch because of the new strings you fitted if your bow does not perform as desired.


----------



## Boogels (Jan 4, 2008)

I forgot to mention it but after the measurement of the new string and cables it might be a good idea to shoot the bow 100 to 200 shots first and measure the string and control again for possable stretch before you start with setting of the cams


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

HuntWhenever said:


> I'm looking at getting a new set of strings and cables for my bow. I've seen a bow re-strung a couple times, and I think I'd like to try this one on my own at home.
> 
> My question:
> When you twist the string and cables to length, what method do you use to measure proper length.
> ...


Here is the correct way to measure a bowstring.










If you don't have a bowstring jig,
then...

just use two ratchet straps. The hooks are 1/4-inch diameter.

Hook up strap #1 to a solid anchor,
and put the other hook of strap #1 into the left hand bowstring end loop.

Hookup strap #2 to a different solid anchor,
and put the other hook of strap #2 into the right hand bowstring end loop.

Now, crank the ratchet and stretch the bowstring tight, to 100 lbs of tension.
It should sound like a guitar string.


----------



## HuntWhenever (Jan 4, 2010)

I just got done re-stringing the bow this week, and I'm going out in the morning for some final tuning.

I used my draw board and scale to measure my strings / cables...and I did measure outside peg -to- outside peg. All in all, it went pretty well. Took me a little while to get a feel for how much cam movement changed per each twist in the cables, but nothing too complicated. Put in my peep, tweaked the DL, shot about 100 shots, then double-checked tiller and drawstop timing (had to adjust Control cable, then add a twist to string to get my peep lined back up). I was shooting out to 50 yards and within 4" of POA, and that was before I adjusted my peep final time :thumb:.

Thanx again for all the help!


----------



## Slackadjuster (Sep 15, 2010)

How much longer will the string get when under this tension? 1/4 or 1/2 an inch longer? Ballpark? 

I have an old Nova that had the spec sticker removed...trying to figure out what length to buy. (not needed, but I like to tinker)


----------

